# A Slight Atlantis Modification



## Dassie (29/1/15)

Let me state emphatically that I don't endorse what I did here . Do it at your own peril, but I like it. If you do this and develop heavy metal poisoning, don't blame me! But then again, if we can't trust the Chinese to use harmless materials, who can we trust?

So, I'm using only my rebuilt coils on the Atlantis now, but one thing still bugged me.. The little cutouts at the bottom never line up with the coil holes. Therefor this little modification.

Firstly, wiggled out the glass. It doesn't turn, needs a bit of wiggling. I dont have a pic of what it looked like with the cutouts because you can't ungrind something off when you realise you want to take a pic of what you are busy with .

Anyhoo, this is what it looks like after grinding the bits off and some sanding with 600 sandpaper and vodka'ing it thoroughly:




Then push the glass back in (gentle now..) and turn the coil in. I like the coil in the top bit technique cause I can get more juice in that way.




Now for some good juice (Colossus, my ADV, ask @ESH, maybe he'll tell you ) and you're good to go with no more coil alignment issues!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

@Dassie very interesting tinkering you've been up to lately 

Very nice job again

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (29/1/15)

free3dom said:


> @Dassie very interesting tinkering you've been up to lately
> 
> Very nice job again


You know how it goes, waiting for new gear so you sit there and think, how can I improve on years of research by far more educated people

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ollie (29/1/15)

Lucky the coil holes on my Atlantis line up pefectly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (29/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Lucky the coil holes on my Atlantis line up pefectly!


That happened to me one time too!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

Dassie said:


> You know how it goes, waiting for new gear so you sit there and think, how can I improve on years of research by far more educated people



Research smeesearch 
Research frequently does not yield the perfect result...quite often it's the tinkering that does the trick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dassie (29/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Research smeesearch
> Research frequently does not yield the perfect result...quite often it's the tinkering that does the trick


I like it! Tinkerers of the world unite!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

Dassie said:


> I like it! Tinkerers of the world unite!



Agreed...let the "lab coats" do the first draft, then the tinkerers can perfect it for them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (29/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Agreed...let the "lab coats" do the first draft, then the tinkerers can perfect it for them


My issue is when it looks like something was created by a graphic designer and not an engineer or at the very least a vaper. Seriously, some of these devices have some questionable attributes. I say, hack 'em off!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

Dassie said:


> My issue is when it looks like something was created by a graphic designer and not an engineer or at the very least a vaper. Seriously, some of these devices have some questionable attributes. I say, hack 'em off!



That sounds a bit serial killer-ish...I like it 

The Pretoria Mechmod Massacre...coming soon to a theater near you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie (29/1/15)

free3dom said:


> That sounds a bit serial killer-ish...I like it
> 
> The Pretoria Mechmod Massacre...coming soon to a theater near you


Think we need a Dexter of mods, someone willing to do the terrible things we all imagine but don't have the guts to do, to beautiful RBA's!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Think we need a Dexter of mods, someone willing to do the terrible things we all imagine but don't have the guts to do, to beautiful RBA's!



Ohh I like the idea of a mod Dexter...I'd watch that show - even if it makes me cry a little

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie (29/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Ohh I like the idea of a mod Dexter...I'd watch that show - even if it makes me cry a little


I can see it now, all clinical, little mod lying there wrapped in plastic and then you hear Mod Dexter firing up the dremel.. And we cry, but it's cathartic and when we wipe our tears the Vape is somehow sweeter for the horror we just witnessed

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapingSquid (29/1/15)

Nicely done! Another way to get them to line up is to tighten everything together once filled, then slowly unscrew the base from the top section until the coil holes line up...have done it like this for 2 months an no leaking yet *taps wood*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (29/1/15)

jl10101 said:


> Nicely done! Another way to get them to line up is to tighten everything together once filled, then slowly unscrew the base from the top section until the coil holes line up...have done it like this for 2 months an no leaking yet *taps wood*


That might have been easier

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

Dassie said:


> I can see it now, all clinical, little mod lying there wrapped in plastic and then you hear Mod Dexter firing up the dremel.. And we cry, but it's cathartic and when we wipe our tears the Vape is somehow sweeter for the horror we just witnessed



With the Dexter theme song playing in the background...damnit now I want to watch this show - Modster

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

